# Removable custom background help



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone know of a easy way to build a removable diy background? Right now I'm using zoo med cork inserts and they are starting to look really boring compared to the builds I'm seeing here.

I really want to build my own, but my concern is that I might not like it or I might want to change it out later.

I'd also like to be able to sell or trade my vivariums when I upgrade. I'd imagine the trade/resale value might be considerably less if there is several inches of silicon, foam and coconut glued to the them.

Thanks!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Keep in mind as for as the resale value goes. Most people won't want a tank that was not always frog free. That is just asked to bring someone elses possible problems. 
Anyway.. A GS background is easy to remove. It can be pulled out with a bit of force and a putty knife. Then just razor blade off the silicone that you had on the back.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I made a removable background using styrofoam...yes, I know I've read about the inhibitor aspects...but I was able to do more "stuff" with the pieces outside the tank...and only siliconed around the margins when I inserted the pieces to keep frogs from being able to get behind the styro. And the 3 pieces were totally covered with Drylock...


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks!

If these were just $10 aquariums I wouldn't mind...

I've also done an aquarium BG using the Styrofoam/concrete method. Looked amazing but was quite a lot of work.

Well, I have some silicon & GS to play around with... I might start out with some faux vines using rope.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a Exo 18x18x24...with all the detailing I did--carving the panels with a hot wire...would've been too difficult any other way...


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Lots of ways you can do it. 

You can make the background onto the blue dow foam you get a Home Depot/Lowes. You can instead do the same thing on the eggcrate lighting pannels, or even plexiglass, or even just plastic wrap taped onto cardboard. Just remove the plastic wrap from the cardboard before you drop it into the tank. That's the technique I used here:

DIY Tutorials


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

VivariumWorks said:


> Lots of ways you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can never find this mysterious blue foam. Is it 2" thick? All I ever get is the pink foam from HD that's 1" 😞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Judy S said:


> It is a Exo 18x18x24...with all the detailing I did--carving the panels with a hot wire...would've been too difficult any other way...



Judy where did you buy your hot wire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Another option is to get a piece of acrylic or similar from a place like habitat restore and then you can put some gorilla glue on it and then you can great stuff it or if you are near a Fred Meyer ( Nroth West ) they sell cheap black pond foam in the glue section as well and is the cheapest I have found at 7.00 per can. Just cut the acrylic to size and foam and sculpt away and then you can glue it right to the tank back or just press it in tight or you could do that with the foam as well but I just found cheap pieces of acrylic so that was the cheaper easier way for me. But I'm frugal as I like to do nice things on the cheap =)


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

I use XPVC board, silicone, cork, manufactured stone, and drift pieces for my removable backgrounds.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Yea I just use the 1" thick blue foam. For thicker versions you can usually find it in all sizes at a local foam supplier. Just look up "foam supply" around you and call and ask if they have whatever thickness of EPS foam. I just use the stuff from Lowes/HD (blue or pink) because it is easily available. Or I'll use a blank piece of plexi and wrap it in plastic wrap and remove the plexi afterword.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

VivariumWorks said:


> Lots of ways you can do it.
> 
> You can make the background onto the blue dow foam you get a Home Depot/Lowes. You can instead do the same thing on the eggcrate lighting pannels, or even plexiglass, or even just plastic wrap taped onto cardboard. Just remove the plastic wrap from the cardboard before you drop it into the tank. That's the technique I used here:
> 
> DIY Tutorials


These are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> Another option is to get a piece of acrylic or similar from a place like habitat restore and then you can put some gorilla glue on it and then you can great stuff it or if you are near a Fred Meyer ( Nroth West ) they sell cheap black pond foam in the glue section as well and is the cheapest I have found at 7.00 per can. Just cut the acrylic to size and foam and sculpt away and then you can glue it right to the tank back or just press it in tight or you could do that with the foam as well but I just found cheap pieces of acrylic so that was the cheaper easier way for me. But I'm frugal as I like to do nice things on the cheap =)


Know what I love more than DIY? Cheap DIY! Nothing wrong with re-purposing either!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

ShadeTree said:


> I use XPVC board, silicone, cork, manufactured stone, and drift pieces for my removable backgrounds.


Very creative! What would be really cool (to me anyway) is if the pots were ancient looking replicas. Maybe something like this:


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

port_plz said:


> Very creative! What would be really cool (to me anyway) is if the pots were ancient looking replicas. Maybe something like this:


Thanks. I like that pot idea. This background is for a Bearded Dragon or snake. I didn't have any tropical backgrounds lying around but I figured the concept is similar.


----------

